# Wichita Falls Retriever Club



## Keith Holsted

Any news???


----------



## Tim West

Wind blowing like crazy!

Open judges set up a quad and then the wind switched on them, giving away some birds. Word is the test has been scrapped.

No information on the Qual available.


----------



## MikeBoley

open scraped after 31 dogs had run. High winds if switched was only a degree or two, many dogs had done it. Then got a string that didn't. Pros should be making room res for Sunday night.
derby I think has 10 back to 4th. Sorry no numbers


----------



## FOM

WOW that has got to suck with 95 dogs in the Open....YIKES.

And I guess I don't have to worry, Bullet will end up running tomorrow either way....


----------



## BonMallari

Windy in Wichita Falls, the tornado alley of Texas.....ya think...either gonna have to make a huge cut after the first or combine the blinds into a water/land situation combo like they did at RRiver in Dec.


----------



## Tim West

Luckily an hour of sunlight gets added to Sunday with Daylight savings time.

I would be betting a short retired (maybe two) will find it's way into that Open test. Dog misses short bird, handles, and judge calls...."Guns Up"


----------



## tbadams

Just received word from Ryan Davila he won the Derby with Decoy, that makes two wins in a row in a tough circuit!! 

Congratulations to Ryan and Amanda, You may live in Texas now but Alaska still claims you especially when your winning!


----------



## mikebeadle

Any other derby placements?


----------



## tbadams

Sorry his cell phone broke up when he was telling me, I did hear Karl Gunzer but didn't get the dog or placement.


----------



## Howard N

tbadams said:


> Just received word from Ryan Davila he won the Derby with Decoy, that makes two wins in a row in a tough circuit!!
> 
> Congratulations to Ryan and Amanda, You may live in Texas now but *Alaska still claims you especially when your winning*!


Yeah, I guess we'll still claim him....

.....'Till he looses.    ;-)

*Good going Ryan and Decoy!*


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

I heard Joe Obrien / Dance Hall Gal (Kate) derby 4th


----------



## Labhunter

Congrats to Joe and Kate. I know that Joe and James have worked really hard with their dogs.


----------



## MikeBoley

chis S and her derby got a JAM that's 3 for 3 finishing derbies.


----------



## Derrick Wilkerson

Good Going Ryan and Decoy. Congrats on WINNING the Derby.


----------



## Derrick Wilkerson

Good going Ryan and Decoy on the First in the Derby.


----------



## Chris S.

MikeBoley said:


> chis S and her derby got a JAM that's 3 for 3 finishing derbies.


It's good to finish.

Here are the unofficial derby results. .
1st Decoy - Ryan Davila
2nd Cappy - Karl Gunzer
3rd Charge - Francis Landry
4th Kate - Joe O'Brian
RJ Maggie - Danny Farmer
J Duke - Jr. Handler Shailee Foster - Nerves of Steel!!!!!
J Onyx - Chris Scheig
J Prize - Mark Edwards
J Pert - Marv Baumer
Scratches
Lauren - Slider
Martha - Trixie


----------



## mikebeadle

Chris, Thank you for the results.

Mike


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Big congrats to Ryan and Amanda on the win with Decoy!


----------



## Mike W.

Open still has about 30 dogs to run in the first.

Am is a really tight triple, double retired. I would say that maybe W
1/3rd have done it without a handle.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

19 back to the 2nd in the Q. 

Aaron


----------



## frontier

Chris S. said:


> It's good to finish.
> 
> Here are the unofficial derby results. .
> 1st Decoy - Ryan Davila
> 2nd Cappy - Karl Gunzer
> 3rd Charge - Francis Landry
> 4th Kate - Joe O'Brian
> RJ Maggie - Danny Farmer
> J Duke - Jr. Handler Shailee Foster - Nerves of Steel!!!!!
> J Onyx - Chris Scheig
> J Prize - Mark Edwards
> J Pert - Marv Baumer
> Scratches
> Lauren - Slider
> Martha - Trixie


Chris...congrats on the Jam. with Onyx..


----------



## BonMallari

Congrats on the JAM in the Derby to Chris S....way to go toe to toe with the likes of Farmer, Gunzer, and Edwards


----------



## Mike W.

19 dogs back to the second in the qual:

1,3,4,6,7,8,9,11,12,15,16,17,19,20,21,22,23,24,27

2,14,25 are scratches


----------



## LukesMom

Any news on Open? Call backs. My boy finally finishes 1st series & they scrap it!


----------



## Mike W.

16 dogs back to the water blind in the qual:

1,3,4,6,7,8,11,12,15,19,20,21,22,23,24,27


----------



## Mike W.

Open:

41 dogs back to a short land blind:

2,3,8,9,11,12,14,17,20,23,26,27,30,32,35,36,38,40,41,44,46,47,50,59,61,62,63,71,72,77,78,81,82,83,84,86,90,92,93


----------



## Mike W.

31 dogs back to the secnd in the amateur:

2,6,7,8,10,15,21,22,25,26,28,29,30,31,35,36,40,42,44,48,51,53,56,58,59,60,61,64,68,69,72


----------



## MikeBoley

open callbacks to waterblind
2.3.8.11.14.17.20.23.26.27.30.32.35.36.38.41.44.46.47.50.61.62.71.77.78.79.82.84.86.90


----------



## Northrup Larson

junfan68 said:


> 16 dogs back to the water blind in the qual:
> 
> 1,3,4,6,7,8,11,12,15,19,20,21,22,23,24,27



Anyone have callbacks for the Qual from the WB


----------



## K G

Many thanks to those providing info on this trial.

k g


----------



## FOM

K G said:


> Many thanks to those providing info on this trial.
> 
> k g


Ditto....nice to see the callbacks!


----------



## Mike W.

18 dogs back to the fouth in the open:

2,3,11,20,23,26,27,35,36,38,41,44,46,61,77,78,79,82

22 dogs back to the water blind in the amateur:

2,6,7,8,10,15,22,25,26,28,29,30,40,42,44,53,56,59,60,69,72


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Go "Copper".
Luv ya,
Nana Sue


----------



## LukesMom

Any news on Qual. Done? Placements?


----------



## Kevinismybrother

Congrats to Kelly Hepworth and Cappy for a great 2nd!!! 
Looking forward to starting to run his littermate, Rio in May.


----------



## MikeBoley

open back to the watermarks.

2.3.11.20.23.26.27.35.36.38.41.44.46.61.77.78.79.82.


----------



## MikeBoley

callbacks to am watermarks.
2.8.15.22.25.29.30.53.56.59.69.


----------



## sinner

Go Sidney!


----------



## mikebeadle

Qual results?


----------



## EdA

mikebeadle said:


> Qual results?


1st Trumarc's Dot Come Aycock/Farmer

sorry that's all I know except a tough Q


----------



## Mike W.

Qualifying Results:

1st - #8 Dottie/Farmer
2nd - #15 Carly/Barton
3rd - #20 Katie/Edwards
4th - #1 Arrow/Edwards

RJ - #3

Jams - 7,11,22,21,24,27


----------



## Mike W.

Charles Bearden won the Open with Buster

Danny Farmer second with Marley.

Scott Dewey third and Karl Gunzer fourth.

Sorry but don't have more details.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

junfan68 said:


> Charles Bearden won the Open with Buster
> 
> Danny Farmer second with Marley.
> 
> Scott Dewey third and Karl Gunzer fourth.
> 
> Sorry but don't have more details.


*Heard Scott got 3rd with Thief! Congratz Dave and Glenda and Scott!! Also, heard Steve Robben won the Amateur with Rumor!!! Way to go Steve!!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## birdthrower51

Congratulations to Steve, how awesome. Nice dog & great handler.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Just got off the phone:

2nd- Price and Roux
3rd- Boley
4th- Fraser

Hope I did not mess these up! Congratz to everyone! Great Amateur!

Aaron*


----------



## Keith Holsted

Does any one have all the open places & jam's??


----------



## Mike W.

> *Just got off the phone:
> 
> 2nd- Price and Roux
> 3rd- Boley
> 4th- Fraser
> 
> Hope I did not mess these up! Congratz to everyone! Great Amateur!
> 
> Aaron*


Way to go Frank Price!! That gives Roux his AFC !! And he was right there in the mix in a tough open until the end.

And way to go Mike Boley on his Amateur 3rd! First AA placement for Rainey! That dog is really coming on strong.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

junfan68 said:


> Way to go Frank Price!! That gives Roux his AFC !! And he was right there in the mix in a tough open until the end.
> 
> And way to go Mike Boley on his Amateur 3rd! First AA placement for Rainey! That dog is really coming on strong.



*Wow! Congratz Frank and Tim!! AFC Roux!!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Keith Holsted

I think 3rd maybe Jim Byrd's dog "Brodie" he is on Scott's truck.


----------



## Tim West

Thanks, Aaron. Good to see the Choco dog in fire this weekend and get that AFC AND qualify for the Natl Am. Frank did a great job handling him too!

Also, great job Charles Bearden! To put on a big trial and win the Open is truly amazing.


----------



## Twolabsplus

Congratulations to Frank Price, Tim West and ROUX

and also a big hooray to Joe O'Brien and Kate...

Sunflower Retriever Club
Kansas


----------



## SFLabs

Way To Go Frank, Roux and Tim. Hey Frank, sure you don't want the pick of the litter....


----------



## Northrup Larson

birdthrower51 said:


> Congratulations to Steve, how awesome. Nice dog & great handler.


Not sure but I think that will give Steve three wins this ( am year) on three dogs ? Congratulations to Steve way to go


----------



## oakwood

Congradulations Frank and Roux!


----------



## scott spalding

Nice job Frank and Roux.
________
Curvy Cams


----------



## bfarmer

Congrats Boley and Rainey!!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Congratulations Frank, and Tim, you guys should be very proud. Hard work and a nice dog pays off.


----------



## LukesMom

Congratz to Mark Edwards Qual placements.

Good going to Mike Boley & Rainey!

Jan Burnett


----------



## sinner

Way to go Steve!


----------



## Jeff Huntington

all the baby roux's say....

way to go papa roux


Oh good job Frank.


----------



## TMURRAY

junfan68 said:


> Qualifying Results:
> 
> 1st - #8 Dottie/Farmer
> 2nd - #15 Carly/Barton
> 3rd - #20 Katie/Edwards
> 4th - #1 Arrow/Edwards


Congrats to Ken and Carly, and to Mark Edwards, Katie, Arrow, John and Bobby!!


----------



## TMURRAY

Congrats to Mike Boley and Rainey!!


----------



## Tim West

Hey, Deb, I'll take that pick if Frank doesn't want it!

Congrat's also to Mike Boley for the Am 3rd and Joe O/Brien for his Derby 4th.

Great trial put on by the folks at Wichita Falls. Super help, great Barbeque Sat night and great judging.


----------



## Bayou Magic

Thanks to all that sent their congrats. Much appreciated.
Thanks to Tim West for being a great partner and a big part of Roux's AFC.
Thanks to my wife, Deb, for tolerating this insane game and insisting that we add a choco hound to the clan.

Thanks to Charles Beardon and the WFRC for putting on a great trial. I was fortunate enough to participate in all series in the Open and Am. The dog work at this trial was off the charts. Congrats to all that had success. You earned it.

fp


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Way to go Mike and Rainy on an AA placement!!!


----------



## Angie B

Congrats Tim, Frank and Roux!!! That's huge!!!!

Way To Go Mike and Rainey!!! How far you've come.... ;-)

Angie


----------

